# CI Mizar 2007+



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi

Are there any other owners of a CI Mizar (all variants) 2007+ out there?

What problems if any have you encountered?

How long have you waited for spares?

All replies will be gratefully received!


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Not exactly a Mizar but we did have a 2007 Carioca 705 (same dog , different lampost) and had no problems whatsoever in the 13 months we had it.

Steve and Ian


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Hi, we got a new GTL Living in June...and are very happy with it.

Apart from the odd little niggle (not on the "Lunar Scale" by any means; can I copywright that as a new measure of disatisfaction?), we,ve put up with the way problems are resolved in this industry - slow!

Had a new garage door on order...8 weeks gone still no news...but it ain't stoppin us from using it!

Other points of note:

1. Ours lacks extra battery capacity as the cradle under the van is small; we'll look into remedying this though; possibly through a 'Greenie Box'!

2. If you have an integrated step with a grill in the bottom step you're likely to experience water ingress from the road. A simple baffle plate underneath can be fitted to remedy this problem though.

3. They have an extremely flat roof; particularly where the overcab section joins the main roof section. Watch out for large puddles of standing water collecting here.

4. I found early on that any problem I felt the dealer was not likely to assist me with, going straight to Trigano in Grimsby was a better option. The CI guys there were really helpful and even got me my fancy kitchen plug thing from Italy for me...had to wait 8 weeks for it though!

Hope this helps. If I think of anything more I'll keep you informed. If you want to ask anything specific just pm me!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Main issue with CI is damp ahead of the side windows. They have always been bad for spares, but so has the whole industry.
The entire caravan and motorhome industry seems to think that it is acceptable to make customers wait a minimum of 6 weeks for parts. Always been the same. Part of the joy of buying into a £1billion cottage industry.
Gerry


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Imbiber

I have the Mizar G Living which we bought last February. All has been relatively well apart fom a few niggles. I have been through the whole van and tightened everything up as all appeared to be a bit loose - probably just wearing in.

I too have the step water problem but solved this by (wait for it) duck taping the vent shut - stops the cold draught too!

Have noticed the water collecting on the roof - will watch the sealant!

I had a decal missing above the gas locker door which I ordered through the dealer on FEBRUARY 14th and am still waiting! I also ordered a new table as it had delaminated just above the screw which tightens it up back in August and am still waiting for that too - they are extremely slow aren't they?!

I had an extra battery fitted and wanted another cradle fitted but at apparently £800 didn't bother! I changed the original 85Amp for a 110 and it will fit in the cradle but will not wind up as far as it should. I have secured and blocked it from coming back down by severely tightening the stop screws against the sides and all has been fine. (If you do this make sure you cover the +ve terminal as it will short out on the chassis otherwise) The dealer then managed to fit the 85A under the offside rear seat and all is now well with power. The cradle thing is a stupid idea they would have been better off putting it in the garage or something.

I find that the gas strut on the door is too weak - almost no resistance at all. At the weekend the wind took the door and it cracked the exterior trim behind the bottom hinge when it collided - apparently these stuts are all weak and will be on the lookout either for a regas or different strut - be careful of yours especially when windy!!

Another problem was water appearing from under the bathroom wall, turns out that the plate that the tap sits on in the shower wasn't sealed - worth checking yours as there is a great big hole under that plate!

The rear suspension creaks like crazy on bumpy roads - surely should not be like this - will attack with some grease....

Apart from these niggles have been really pleased with it - it has now done just under 14000 miles since Feb and is still in one piece... :roll:


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

14K since Feb...good going; you're certainly getting use out of it. We're nearly 7K since June and really pleased with it.

Thank's for the head's up on wind and battery issues...I need to get hold of a tool that will wind the cradle down...mine didn't come with one!

So the extra battery has gone next to the water tank then?


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

I can't think what layout the front of a GTL has got? I think it's almost the same as mne - the water tank being under the rear travelling seats?

The battery has been located under the seat which sits sideways behind the drivers seat, on top of the gas locker. Under the cushions I have 2 flaps and its in the front part of the right hand flap towards the front of the compartment. Its a tight squeeze but great because it cant't move about.

If you want any photos PM me - it's the only other place a battery would go without trailing wires too far.


----------



## 118389 (Nov 23, 2008)

As a Ci dealer I can tell you spares have been a problem. However now all Ci dealers are linked by computer to the CI spares web site in Italy. In the past it has taken around 6 months to obtain a water tank. We ordered one last week and were amazed when it arrived 7 days later. Better than most UK manufacturers!


----------



## arjxh56 (Jul 20, 2010)

I have purchased a Mizar and cannot find the winder for the utility battery tray.. Where is it stored? 
Where can i get a new one if it turns out to be missing? Or is there something else i can use to wind it down??

I also need a few other parts... 

* Need the bottom part of the roof ladder
* Need Adapter for external gas point (to attach to my BBQ)
* got a list of other bits in the van... will dig it out! 

I also have a few niggles..... 

* The leisure battery goes flat if left on my drive for a few days (everything is off)
* The extra security lock on the garage door is jammed, the key will not turn the lock
* The front skylight winds shut but doesn't seal against the rubber
* I cannot get the digital TV to work? No signal on screen but the digital aerial is switched on and works for analogue tv? 
* Leisure battery doesn't charge when driving? Just on hookup to mains?
* I am getting alarms on the panel saying S1 0% S2 0%... I think this is water tank sensor but there is water in it? Is this because i am on a slope? 


I have other things but will post them later.. Dont want to post too much in one go!? 

Can anyone offer any advice? 

Where do you get spares at a reasonable price? 

Thanks


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

arjxh56

the only thing i can help with is the outside gas bit most caravan dealers have then but ask as its only a bit of brass about 1.5 inchs x .25 inch

joe


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Can't help with the CI related issues, but the Digital Tv reception is nothing to do with CI.
It is likely to be because the memory is full. With a digital TV it is important that you carry out a "First Time Installation" every time you change location. This will be shown in the menu as First time installation, or reset to factory or default reset.
Gerry


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a 6 year old CI Cipro and has done nothing but give reliable service - have yet to order a part


----------



## BLF (Feb 23, 2010)

arjxh56 

The winder for the battery should be under the front passenger seat in the case with the jack as it is in my Mizar Elite. I have never used it but it was there the last month when my m/h went in for a habitation check. 

Can't help with the other problems I'm afraid.

Cheers BLF


----------



## arjxh56 (Jul 20, 2010)

Update on the issues..... 

I couldn't get hold of the battery lowing tool so i made one from a socket set. I cut grooves in the socket with the angle grinder to fit the shape of the screw... Works a treat 

I went to get the Adapter for external gas point (to attach to my BBQ) but everywhere i tried said they dont stock them anymore as nobody purchased them due to the price! ... I will keep looking. 

The leisure battery issue is now sorted.. There was a blown fuse but not in the fuse box! It was a fuse that was attached to the cab battery positive terminal. It apparently supplies power to the panel and from the alternator to the leisure battery... All is now charging perfectly and showing up on the panel . 

The extra security lock on the garage door that was jammed is now perfect. I stripped it down and it was manky! It looks as though it has spent some time at the sea side as it was full of salt??!! 

Digital TV is now working. The digital dish on the roof needed the power switching on! Ooppss..I didn't realise it had a power source? 

I have now sorted the tank sensors... But i don't know what S3 is? 
S1 is the fresh water, S2 is the waste water... What is S3? Is this just provision for an additional water tank?


The van is almost fault free... I just have a few more little tweaks left to sort. 

Issue you may be able to help with... Where is the Fresh water drain valve? I have searched high and low and cannot find one. There is only the overflow pipe that comes out under the van?
I have traced the pipes and one set goes to the overflow and the other to the pump. From the pump it then goes to the isolator taps and then to the sink/shower. . No drain valve in sight??? 

Any ideas?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

arjxh56 said:


> Issue you may be able to help with... Where is the Fresh water drain valve? I have searched high and low and cannot find one. There is only the overflow pipe that comes out under the van?
> I have traced the pipes and one set goes to the overflow and the other to the pump. From the pump it then goes to the isolator taps and then to the sink/shower. . No drain valve in sight???
> 
> Any ideas?


Quite often on CI Motorhomes, the fresh water drain is in the bottom of the tank and can only be accessed by removing the top cap and getting your hands wet. Another favourite place is a small inline stop tap in one of the blue pipes close to the water tank or water heater.
Gerry


----------



## BLF (Feb 23, 2010)

arjxh56 

On my Mizar Elite the s3 is for the second waste water tank. I have 2 but can't remember which is which. one is for the shower and wash hand basin and the second is for the kitchen sink.

The fresh water drain valve in my m/h is between the tank and the side bulkhead of the m/h. It is on an extended shaft with a blue handle. 

Cheers

BLF


----------



## Margi (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a 2007 Mizar GTL Living and the fresh water drain tap is under the table as you pull down the inspection panel it is to your left running along the floor at the back about 12 inches in
Hope this helps


----------



## Njames73 (Oct 1, 2014)

Where can you purchase new garage door seals


----------



## campingcarlady (Oct 6, 2014)

*Link for spares web site pls*

Do you have a link to the website please? Or at least an address to write to for a manual? Many thanks



emmbee1 said:


> As a Ci dealer I can tell you spares have been a problem. However now all Ci dealers are linked by computer to the CI spares web site in Italy. In the past it has taken around 6 months to obtain a water tank. We ordered one last week and were amazed when it arrived 7 days later. Better than most UK manufacturers!


----------

